# Trying To Sbf



## millersss (Oct 30, 2011)

well i am trying to switch from vortex to miui. i have rsd lite 5.5 installed and it wont open along with .602 sbf. im just wondering if i am missing something on how to open the rsd and sbf? any help would be awesome. thanks guys


----------



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

Vortex and MIUI both run on GB, you shouldn't need a SBF to switch


----------



## millersss (Oct 30, 2011)

awesome that should make it easier. one other thing now. my phone is stuck on miui's opening screen just keeps replaying it now. anyway out of it?


----------



## JkdJEdi (Jun 7, 2011)

millersss said:


> awesome that should make it easier. one other thing now. my phone is stuck on miui's opening screen just keeps replaying it now. anyway out of it?


Pull battery.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## millersss (Oct 30, 2011)

tried that but nothing. i ended up doing a factory hard reset and now i am on miui.


----------

